# V-cube 2 vs Lanlan



## Mike Crozack (Feb 11, 2011)

How does the Lanlan ize up to the almighty V-cube? Is the price and wait worth it?


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 11, 2011)

According to initial reports from some fast cubers, it seems like they might be roughly equal.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 12, 2011)

buy both.


----------



## emolover (Feb 12, 2011)

I have only had it for a few days but it seems like with some breaking in it will turn like my Shenshou or a lanlan.


----------



## mati rubik (Feb 12, 2011)

my V2 is better than my 3 lanlan, my shengshuo and my eastsheen


----------



## iLUVcubing (Feb 12, 2011)

the pillowed or normal?


----------



## mati rubik (Feb 12, 2011)

the normal, the pillowed one sucks for speed


----------



## Hexi (Feb 12, 2011)

And what is the size of stickers?


----------



## Erik (Feb 12, 2011)

Like my annotations say the LanLan is better at the moment, but maybe V-cube is better after it is broken in.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 12, 2011)

my v2a is better out of box than lanlan. after braking in v2b is also better than lanlan


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 12, 2011)

r_517 said:


> my v2a is better out of box than lanlan. after braking in v2b is also better than lanlan


 
So the pillowed one is also good for speedsolving once broken in?


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> So the pillowed one is also good for speedsolving once broken in?



No, the problem isn't the turning, it's the shape, unfortunately.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 12, 2011)

So, what if you had never picked up a 2x2 before? Theoretically, Would pillowed work then? It wouldn't feel weird then because there would be nothing to compare to.


----------



## JustinJ (Feb 12, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> So, what if you had never picked up a 2x2 before? Theoretically, Would pillowed work then? It wouldn't feel weird then because there would be nothing to compare to.


 
It might not feel weird, but that doesn't make it good.







(An extreme example)


----------



## ianography (Feb 12, 2011)

JustinJ said:


> It might not feel weird, but that doesn't make it good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
SO off topic, but I like your avatar

On topic: I think that if CubeDepot were to stock them in the future, I would seriously consider getting one.


----------



## Hexi (Feb 12, 2011)

Again, does anyone know the size of the stickers? Seems they're smaller than LanLan.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> So the pillowed one is also good for speedsolving once broken in?


 
it turns much better, but still no good for speedsolving coz it's hard to hold solidly
ps: i like Justin's Simpson


----------



## TimMc (Feb 24, 2011)

*V-CUBE 2 is quite nice...*

I just received some V-CUBE 2 cubes the other day. Out of the box they don't feel that good because the tension varies a bit from face to face. But this is expected with any cube though.

Here's how I prepared a regular Black V-CUBE 2:

Disassemble the cube;
Wipe off the lubricant;
Apply Lubix to the inside of the centre pieces;
Apply Lubix to the inner surfaces of each corner and edge piece;
Wipe off any excess Lubix to polish the pieces;
Assemble and set the tension appropriately.

_It turns smoothly and doesn't pop_. It almost locks up but never seems to actually lock up and pop an edge piece, mostly because of the mechanism. This is one of the reasons why I like it.

As others have mentioned, _it may require a bit of working_ in to exceed one of your other preferred 2x2's. I never really cared for LL due to the amount of tweaking required to get it to stop popping, and I used to use a SS primarily. My solve times are pretty slow but you'll find that WR holders can attain fast speeds with just about any cube. So you can take my review with a grain of salt.

I've seen a few early models that had issues with the screws, but these were freebies.

I wasn't disappointed with my purchase and I'd recommend getting a V-CUBE 2 if it's within your budget and you enjoy cubing. I'd have to agree that the pillowed cube feels a bit awkward for speedcubing but it does look nice as a collectors item. The V-CUBE 2 may yet prove to be useful for setting world records but again, it's usually the competitor and not the cube...

Tim.


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's how I prepared my regular Black V-CUBE 2:

1) Buy a piece of cake;
2) Put a drop of Maru lub in the cube, NOT IN THE CAKE !
3) Hm… there's no 3 !
4) Eat the peace of cake. 

I'm not an expert but I prefer my V-Cube over my LanLan because it looks and feels less like a Fisher Price toy.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 24, 2011)

Pyjam said:


> I'm not an expert but I prefer my V-Cube over my LanLan because it looks and feels less like a Fisher Price toy.


 
That's a bit of a surprise given your apparent affection toward Maru. I guess you _can_ have your cake and eat it too...

Tim.


----------



## radmin (Feb 25, 2011)

My lan lan was made of cheap materials. The core stripped the first time I tried to adjust the tension.


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 25, 2011)

V2a is better than my lanlan but my V2b is broken in but i think my lanlan is better than v2b.. i suggest you go buy the V2a version not the pillowed one.:tu


----------



## pappas (Feb 25, 2011)

My lanlan is better than my v2.


----------



## cubeslayer (Feb 25, 2011)

I own a lan lan, and it is great out of the box. From what I hear, both are great cubes. It's like saying Pepsi is better than Coca-Cola--they're simply predilections.


----------



## linkin182 (Feb 25, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> I own a lan lan, and it is great out of the box. From what I hear, both are great cubes. It's like saying Pepsi is better than Coca-Cola--they're simply predilections.


 
I like your analogy! :tu


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 26, 2011)

Pyjam said:


> Here's how I prepared my regular Black V-CUBE 2:
> 
> 1) Buy a piece of cake;
> 2) Put a drop of Maru lub in the cube, NOT IN THE CAKE !
> ...


 5)????
6)PROFIT


linkin182 said:


> I like your analogy! :tu


 
Mix the two <3
Waiting for the Orangina cube


----------



## TimMc (Feb 26, 2011)

You should probably be aligning the faces first before continuing onto the next move but some people use cutting corners as a metric to determine how good a cubes is...

So I was just playing around with the tension of a V-CUBE 2 and you can *cut corners* with *up to a 60 degree turn* without it popping. It does appear to lock up but the internal mechanism allows you to continue forcing it so that it keeps turning.

Tim.


----------



## Hexi (Feb 26, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> I own a lan lan, and it is great out of the box. From what I hear, both are great cubes. It's like saying Pepsi is better than Coca-Cola--they're simply predilections.


 
Pepsi is better than Coca-Cola


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 26, 2011)

I Disagree.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 26, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> I own a lan lan, and it is great out of the box. From what I hear, both are great cubes. It's like saying Pepsi is better than Coca-Cola--they're simply predilections.


 


Hexi said:


> Pepsi is better than Coca-Cola


 


MaeLSTRoM said:


> I Disagree.


PERSONAL PREFERENCE


----------



## linkin182 (Feb 26, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> PERSONAL PREFERENCE


 :tu


----------



## Vishal (Feb 26, 2011)

par for now/I agree with Erik. I have both and the v-cube 2 is just sub par for now. Pros and cons for both listed

lan lan pros
1. Really smooth(recomend maru lube)
2. Really fast
3. easy to tention
4. Not too loose nor to tight.(not shanking in your hand like a GH 2x2 but not sitting like a rock like the v-cube.)
5. just has a really good feel
6. Some would say it is cheap but doesnt matter much to me when we are talking about my favorite event.
Cons
1. Pops a little
2. Not best quality product in the world considerering it is very cheap.

V cube 2 pros
1. Never pops
2. Very sturdy
3. Quality made

Cons
1. slow
2. Hard to tention
3.Heavy for a 2x2
3.Locks up 
4.flying shells
5. Canot go very loose and when it is loose it locks up and spews out shells.

In my opinion the LAN LAN is a better cube. As far as I am conserned v cube needs to go back tot he drawing board. I am a sub 4 solver and if that is not good enough for you Anthony Brooks and Erik have said the same thing.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 26, 2011)

Vishal said:


> Cons
> 1. slow
> 2. Hard to tention
> 3.Heavy for a 2x2
> ...


 
Are most of these issues due to the fact that it wasn't properly adjusted? (i.e. lubricant added and tension set appropriately)

I'd a LL with similar issues (if you replace shells with edges flying out on a loose cube) but it was easily fixed with a screw driver and some lubricant.

IMO most cubes are bad if you don't adjust them properly.

Tim.


----------

